# CAT  smartphone with thermal imaging



## Boycey (Feb 20, 2016)

This thing looks awesome, add a laser distance measure and it'd be bang on. Possibly not for everyone there's probably a fair few people who would find it genuinely useful and a few others who'd find the novelty amusing.

http://gizmodo.com/caterpillars-new...ium=sharefromsite&utm_source=Gizmodo_facebook


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 20, 2016)

I wish I had a good reason to want that


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Feb 20, 2016)

Ariel Sharon uses one.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 20, 2016)




----------

